# Official Pic Thread 4 Unofficial 9th Shark Tourney & Campout



## Clay-Doh

Want to say a great big thank you to everyone who helped make this event a great big fun-filled success!!! :thumbsup:

First & foremost, thanks to Haulin' Ash for taking the initiative and effort to help me out and get the post going to kick this year off.

A big thanks to all of the participants this year, and especially those that were unable to actually fish the tournament due to boat problems, but still paid there $80 entry fee since they said they were in, and other participants were expecting a certain payout due to the teams that committed to enter. Those people being JPack58 and crew, Jjamms, (I got GREAT pics of TowBoat US pulled up next to him...hahahah What was that you been talking about the Bubble Chaser Jimmy??), and also myself, was unable to fish. I'm unsure of Capt G Walts, And Vic, Team No Threat, have not heard from all weekend, but they did pay there entry.

Was great meeting some of the new teams that got in this year, and I feel I've definitely made some new friends, and look forward to seeing you guys around at more functions, and I know many others feel the same way!

I also wanna thank those that were so helpful on the beach with various things, and have to put Bite Me fishing team up at the top of that list. You guys were willing to do anything for anyone, deer made 10 different ways with eggs for breakfast Sunday, and helping me with Saturday nights duties of shark cleaning and cooking, and thanks Kung-Foo man for handling the deep fryer!

Also Adman Outdoors team for there help and picking up Jpack58 and crew from the marina to bring them to the party. And thanks for donating your shark to the cook-up! Also Devinsdad team for there help too! You participants are what makes this happen, thanks again to all of you.

Next thank you to all of those of you that came out to camp, and enjoy the festivities! Was great hanging out with you all, and having good laughs! was especially happy to see some of my favorite people, the Ultralights and Jamie Lou with her man and her brother show up, always a treat! enjoyed my time sittin down at Nextsteps & Crownin's, Snagged & Donna, Gone Fishin & Crazy Columbian's and Kalani's camp area to relax, and enjoy there hospitality of cold beverages and burgers. So many more people on the beach I enjoyed seeing, and would be unable to naem you all, but would not have been the same witho0ut each and everyone there!:clap:

To everyone that was unable to make it out to the beach, missed seeing you, and especially you OldFlatHead! Would have loved seein the Chico Limo pull up, and sit with you for a spell.

Last I wanna say thanks, again, to my good buddy Haulin Ash, along with Below Me, Zack, Beach Guess (Adam), for your guys help getting all my gear and the cook-up gear loaded, and getting me back to the dock so I could make it home to Jackie Sunday night. You guys rock!

OK, here's the results!

First shark in, friday night, Adman Outdoors team with a 39" (I believe? correct me if I'm wrong, alcohol was involved) blacktip shark.

Within a couple hours, Team Bite me came in with another blacktip, 50 and 3/4 inches.

Saturday night (I think??) Devinsdad team came in with another blacktip. It was close! With it being so close, we measured a couple times to be sure, it was 50 and 5/8"....short by 1/8" inch!!!! Close one, and good try guys. (Maybe now JJamms story about how I beat him by a lousy 1/4 inch a few years ago won't be as spectacular now that we have a 1/8" short story! ( love you like a brother Jimmy!)

Sunday, a few minutes after 1pm, Bit Me Fishing Team was Unofficially declared the Unofficiall winners of the 9th Semi-Annual Shark Tournament and Camp-out! With much too-do and fanfare, crowds cheering, cameras snapping, women lining up for autographs on there chest, they were awarded there cash, and now Unofficially retain bragging rights, until this falls event! Congrats guys!:notworthy:

At 1:46pm, one of the crew from Team TuffStuff swam ashore from there boat since the beach was so crowded, and said they had about a 6 foot bull shark to measure. I felt so bad telling them the tourney closed at 1pm, they had thought it was 2pm. Valiant effort though, and a shame for them that they weren't able to make it in by the cut-off time. They had a long trip home, and wanted to know if anyone wanted the shark. No one on the beach had enough ice to keep it in whole condition (since you can't transport it by boat home once you cut it up to fit in a cooler). I called Doc at Soutwind marina, and asked if they had means to keep it till I was able to get in, he said no problem, Thomas, the dockmaster, could keep it in the walk in freezer. TuffStuff was great for making the trip, and taking the time, to go to Southwinds (couple miles from Mcree) and deliver the shark there. Thanks TuffStuff, and Southwinds. 

At about 12:30 am last night, I was finished cleaning my third shark in 24 hours. I'm wooped! I really did not look forward to having to package it up, and vacuum seal it, and wash out coolers today, but Thomas (a modern day pirate, for those of you who know his story...he's the embodyment of the song Magaritaville) said he knew enough people who would enjoy some, so in there freezer it went. Sweeeet. 

I will post up a few pics little bit later, and a lot more, more later. Wanted to just get this up for now with the results, and a place for others to post pics. But for now I am enjoying my day of rest with my woman and Caesar and Dalilah.

Thanx again to everyone for a great time!


----------



## Realtor

looking forward to the pictures. Glad ya'll had a good time.


----------



## Btsnhos

Keeping my eye on this, never caught a shark before


----------



## MoonJelly

Hey guys, this is Alex from team ChumRunner. Just wanted to say thanks to Clay-Doh and Haulin-Ash and anyone else who helped organize this whole thing. Our team had an excellent weekend and caught 3 sharks. The first black tip (39") on Friday night, and then the next two on Saturday morning from the surf were a black tip and a lemon shark (I think) each about 36-40". Both were released. Congratulations to team Bite-Me and thanks for sharing the moonshine. It was great to meet all of you guys from the forum and eat those delicious fried shark nuggets. I look forward to the next tournament!


----------



## below me

had a great but exhausting time. pix0rban!


----------



## Tuffstuff

Thanks from Team Tuff Stuff. Next time I hope to be smart enough to check the Sunday cut off time. Still had great fun - beat tired. Lost three sharks - one 10ft Hammer Head six from the boat. Landed the 4th one, abt a 68" to the fork bull. Did you get it from Thomas? We dropped it off at South Wind Marina like you asked.


----------



## nextstep

we had a lot of fun. clay you are a nut. luv ya man. we had a 6 foot hammerhead swim by us in the cove. he ate a ladyfish we threw out (without a hook) lol
when he came back by 6 hours later he had grown to 8 foot according to witnesses. pics to follow


----------



## devinsdad

We had a great time and already looking forward to next years event! I am still disappointed we lost by 1/8" but that's how it goes sometime! Even though no cash prize, I am happy with 2nd place. Very nice to meet so many other members!

Clay- Sorry we missed the final 'weigh-in' Sunday at 1pm but we were all exhausted. We packed it in about 8am and headed to the boat ramp. But we still had our BT and a very nice Kingfish in the box.

Nextstep- We also had a Hammerhead about 8' long swimming behind out boat on Friday evening. He was right on the surface running through our chum slick.


----------



## bite me fishing team

*thanks*

we wanted to say thanks :thumbsup: to Clay-Doh and Haulin-Ash and anyone else who helped organize the 9th Shark Tourney & Campout.We made alot of new friends and had a great time.this was our first tournament,and we still cant believe we won.there were a lot of good fisher out there and we just got lucky.already looking forward to next years event! thanks again to everyone for such a great time and looking forward to seeing our new friends on the water this summer,:thumbup:


----------



## bite me fishing team

*good times*


----------



## Clay-Doh

Here's the pics I got! First off, the sharks the talented teams brought in. Unfortunately, I did not have my camera and get one of Devinsdads team...someone else get any?

Here's Adman outdoors and team with the first,










Here's Team Bite Me with there's.










Here's back at Southwinds, TuffStuffs shark he was nice enough to take over there for us to donate the meat. Had some of the girls on Haulin Ash's pic pose with it since TuffStuff and crew were not there.










And he'res the pics of the "Unofficial Award Ceremony", with Team Bite Me's shark head trying to eat the winnings!


























And here's Sunday afternoon, a little kid walkin around with the shark tail he fished out of the water. From what I hear, he was about the 50th kid that used that shark tail for a toy and carried it around proudy


----------



## Clay-Doh

Antics around our camp


























Some of my favorite people! Jamie Lou...why you pourin champagne down my throat??


















The 2 Clay's, The Real Dr. Clay, and me, Regular Clay. Will the real Clay please stand up, please stand up!










And JJamms, with the Lost Bound Train, dead in the water, and thye good folks at Tow Boat US


----------



## Clay-Doh

And here's the pics from Saturday nights cook-up of the 2 sharks donated by Adam Outdoors team and Bite Me Team. Thanks guys!










































Crownin Around, Donna, Beatrice, and the crazy lady!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

And one of my favorite pics from Saturday night. I lost my voice after cleaning and preparing 2 sharks, and non-stop partying, and I was beat. I had to pgrab a plate of food and go sit down for a bit by myself to rest, and lookin at everyone smiling, laughiung, having a great time, chowing down on the shark, new people walking up and enjoying it, now all the days prior worth of hard work, shopping, packing all the cooking gear, etc., was worth it. That's all I wanted to see, was everyone have a good time, old friends hangin out, new friends being made. Thanks everyone for a great time.










And here's a few Sunday afternoon into the evening pictures as the day wore on. Hope you guys enjoy all the pics, lookin forward to seein everyone elses!


----------



## need2fish

Thanks for the pics Clay. Looks like everyone had a great time. I miss being out there and will once again try to catch the next one.


----------



## nextstep

i will gladly pay you tuesday for a hamburger today


----------



## MoonJelly

Here are a few pics from our team (ChumRunner)


----------



## lowprofile

Clay-Doh said:


> Here's back at Southwinds, TuffStuffs shark he was nice enough to take over there for us to donate the meat. Had some of the girls on Haulin Ash's pic pose with it since TuffStuff and crew were not there.
> View attachment 80990


is that a sand bar?...

great pic. i knew that would happen.


----------



## nextstep

bp at shark tourney









boneedher dans brief appearance


----------



## devinsdad

Here are some pics from team Angler Management.


----------



## andrethegiant

That looks like it was way to much fun


----------



## aquatic argobull

Was there a prize for smallest shark? 

In case you were wondering... yes, alcohol was involved...:whistling:


----------



## aquatic argobull

More pics from the trip.

Did anybody else see the Lulu (to become an artificial reef) being towed out? It was early Sunday morning.


----------



## nextstep

damn that boy can jump


----------

